# Can the language in the article be any more inflamatory to the BPD



## robodope35 (Jun 7, 2010)

Postgame scuffle in Hub - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Totally agree with your observation ROBO. The writer was totally subjective in his choice or words. He fails to name the "witness," making me suspect he is quoting his own thoughts. He shifted responsibility for past crowd activity to the failure of police to act and then criticizes police for acting in this situation. When I see the HERALD reporters starting to write like the GLOBE writers then I know the reason all newspapers are going down the tubes. If I were this reporter's editor I'd have him on the carpet for bias.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The comments for once were well in line of making good common sense.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Inspector said:


> Totally agree with your observation ROBO. The writer was totally subjective in his choice or words. He fails to name the "witness," making me suspect he is quoting his own thoughts. He shifted responsibility for past crowd activity to the failure of police to act and then criticizes police for acting in this situation. When I see the HERALD reporters starting to write like the GLOBE writers then I know the reason all newspapers are going down the tubes. If I were this reporter's editor I'd have him on the carpet for bias.


Problem being Inspector...the editor's are bigger scumbags than the reporters. The media simply "create stories" when they have none. The reporters who hung out with cops on the street are a thing of the past and in my 25+ years I have never seen one, so they've been gone a long time. I still won't talk to them.


----------

